# mc reagiert unter gnome nicht mehr auf Tastatureingaben

## Tinitus

Hallo,

seit heute (also dem letzten Update) funktioniert der mc nicht mehr richtig. Er reagiert nicht mehr auf tastatur oder Mauseingaben unter gnome im Konsolenfenster.

Woran kann das liegen?

G. R.

----------

